# Do you crash after a shoot?



## wildmaven (Oct 7, 2007)

Maybe because I'm still new at it, but after a shoot, I feel mega drained. I have 4 sessions today, and after the first one, which was really fun with a 3 and 4 year old, I am already exhausted. :meh: I may have to start drinking coffee, ha ha.

Marian


----------



## oldnavy170 (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm actually the opposite.  I look forward to getting those photos downloaded to my computer and I'll spend hours editing them the same day.


----------



## wildmaven (Oct 7, 2007)

oldnavy170 said:


> I'm actually the opposite. I look forward to getting those photos downloaded to my computer and I'll spend hours editing them the same day.


 
Maybe because I'm still at the gallery and CAN'T download them yet is what's getting me, ha ha. I'm just sitting here waiting for the next "victim". :mrgreen:


----------



## S2K1 (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm a night person, and I usually get done with a shoot early in the night so I am still awake after that. I usually am excited to see the pics so I don't crash afterwards. Oddly enough though, when I do a shoot in the morning and come back in the afternoon, I'm exhausted.


----------



## AprilRamone (Oct 7, 2007)

I am exhausted after a photoshoot.  More exhausted when it's kids running around of course.  But, all of them drain me to some extent.  (Doesn't mean I don't go and work on them right after though!)  

But, weddings.  I am more exhausted after shooting a wedding than I am after skating in a full roller derby bout!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 7, 2007)

I think i've only crashed once after a shoot. It was one I didn't really care about and I had been sleep deprived for about a day. I figured it could wait.


----------



## Joxby (Oct 7, 2007)

I find if the shoot involves contrived scenes/set ups, absolutely exausting, anything in a studio, products, macro, portraits that stuff.
During the shoot, I'm in the zone, tunnel vision, I dont get tired, [SIZE=-1]I can't be bargained with, I can't be reasoned with, I don't feel pity, or remorse, or fear. And *I absolutely  will not stop*, ever, *until you are dea..........* *bangs head*.....till I'm happy with the damn shoot.

Afterwards.....I sleep for Team GB....Olympic standard.
[/SIZE]


----------



## Efergoh (Oct 7, 2007)

Joxby said:


> I dont get tired, [SIZE=-1]I can't be bargained with, I can't be reasoned with, I don't feel pity, or remorse, or fear. And *I absolutely  will not stop*, ever, *until you are dea..........* *bangs head*.....till I'm happy with the damn shoot.
> 
> [/SIZE]



Excellent Terminator 1 reference....bringing that one all the way from 1984...kudos!

I don't really crash from the shoot, but I loose track of time afterward when I got to work on editing. I've sat at the computer for 12 hours straight and only realized how long I was at the terminal when the sun peaked into my windows the next morning.

If I am running film, I don't get so worn. I'm up on my feet and moving around. I notice the time more when I am active than when I am polishing a chair with my butt while sitting at a computer.


----------



## subimatt (Oct 8, 2007)

I shot yesterday from noon til 6:30 pm, 2 couples, 45 min break in between. I was incredibly tired.


----------



## wildmaven (Oct 8, 2007)

Well, yesterday, I shot a three year old, a four year old, 2 nine year old twins, an 11 year old, another 3 year old, another four year old, and a five year old. The muscles in my thighs ARE KILLING ME!  Up, down, up, down. I need hydraulic legs.


----------



## craig (Oct 9, 2007)

I am good for 8 to 12 hours. After that my eyes and creativity go south. Then I browse the images just to make sure that everything went as planned. After that it is time for a beer and beats. 

Love & Bass


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Oct 9, 2007)

wildmaven said:


> *Do you crash after a shoot?*


 
Only after the shoot? Why all the procrastination? Get it in early and crash beforehand... :lmao:


----------



## Mesoam (Oct 9, 2007)

since i really don't shoot for income i normally can't wait to start going through the photo's


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 9, 2007)

> *Do you crash after a shoot?*



Crash my be a bit strong of a word.  It's more than a physical experience, and I definitely need a bit of "down time" when it's over.  I'm usually "on" for the entire shoot...  TOTALLY engaged.  If it's a long shoot, it can be very draining.


----------



## BigRC (Oct 16, 2007)

I've shot weddings for 12 hours before, not even paying attention to the time. Then I leave, get in my car for the 30 minute ride home. When I try to get out of the car, that's when it hits me... I often find myself limping to the front door. Legs, feet, thighs, and shoulders get a little cramped and sore. The next morning I pop a couple Aleeve and that helps alot.


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Oct 16, 2007)

BigRC said:


> I've shot weddings for 12 hours before, not even paying attention to the time. Then I leave, get in my car for the 30 minute ride home. When I try to get out of the car, that's when it hits me... I often find myself limping to the front door. Legs, feet, thighs, and shoulders get a little cramped and sore. The next morning I pop a couple Aleeve and that helps alot.


 


I get the same way.....usually I am limping the day after I shoot a wedding.  

I've got a wedding on Saturday that will last until the wee hours......on Sunday I have an appointmenet here: http://www.tenthousandwaves.com for nekkid hottubbing and a massage.


----------



## schuylercat (Oct 16, 2007)

I certainly used to, but then again I was shooting motorsports: outdoors all day, lugging gear from corner to corner.  Friday, Saturday, Sunday.  Exhausting!

Now I'm a lot older than I was when I was working - I'd better get to the gym!

Meanwhile Marian - I finally visited your site.  Nice!  Love the kid shots.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 16, 2007)

I used to feed off it. The more shoots I did the more energy I had. 17 hours of work, 4 hours of sleep and the rest in a club.
Oh to be young again (well... 30ish)


----------



## RMThompson (Oct 16, 2007)

I remember my first paid shoot. It was a 20 something girl making a calendar for her boyfriend, a friend of my sisters. We shot for like 5 hours, because i thought it would be entirelly possible to get half the calendar done in one shot.. (didn't happen)

At the end of the shot, I remember standing over the model and literally shaking, not believing how tired my arms were. 

Also I was nearly sweating while the model was freezing, but, that could've been from the model. lol jk 

On the drive home, it was a long one, I remember not ever being that tired from my day job. It was an amazingly good feeling though, something I assume equivalent to a runner's high.


----------



## castrol (Oct 16, 2007)

It depends on how many times I have lifted that 70-200 and D200 combination
up to my face... a couple of hundred times can be quite tiresome.


----------

